# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته تکنولوژی جنگلداری

## nafise

*دیباچه:*
یکی از مراحل مهم پیشبرد علوم جنگل و  اداره اصولی جنگل، اجرای صحیح طرح‎های جنگلداری است. مهندسین جنگل با توجه  به اصول تهیه طرح‎های جنگلداری و با تکیه بر علوم مختلف مربوط به جنگل،  طرح‎‏های جنگلداری اعم از جاده سازی، جنگل‎کاری، نشانه‎گذاری و بهره‎برداری  در مقاطع زمانی معین را برای هر ناحیه و منطقه تهیه می‎کنند ولی برای  اجرای طرح‎های یاد شده در هر منطقه، احتیاج به افرادی است که ضمن آشنایی  کلی با مسائل جنگل، در عمل بتوانند این طرح‎ها را پیاده کنند. یک کاردان  تکنولوژی جنگلداری می‎تواند علاوه بر اجرای طرح‎های یادشده، در سایر عملیات  بهره‎برداری و جنگل‎شناسی و جنگل‎کاری نیز مؤثر و مفید واقع شود.
فارغ‎التحصیلان این رشته می‎توانند در  اجرای طرح‎های جنگلداری که توسط مهندسین تهیه می‎گردد و انجام امور تولیدی  نظیر ایجاد نهالستان، خزانه و بهره‎برداری از جنگل فعالیت‎ کنند یا در  آموزش با مدرسین مربوط در آموزشکده‎های منابع طبیعی همکاری داشته باشند. *درس‎های این رشته در طول تحصیل:*
علوم پایه:
شیمی عمومی، ریاضیات عمومی، فیزیک و هواشناسی، گیاه‎شناسی عمومی، اکولوژی، مسّاحی و نقشه برداری، شناخت و حمایت محیط زیست.
دروس اصلی:
درخت‎ها و درختچه‎های ایران، حفاظت آب و خاک، شناسایی گیاهان مرتعی،  مرتعداری، اصول حسابداری، آشنایی با عکس‎های هوایی، جنگل‎کاری، نهالستان و  خزانه.
  
دروس تخصصی:
اصول مقدماتی جنگل، جاده سازی، عملیات بهره‎برداری از جنگل، جنگل‎شناسی  کاربردی، اندازه‎گیری و آمار جنگل، جنگلداری مقدماتی، قوانین و مدیریت  جنگل‎ها و مراتع، اصول کلی حمایت جنگل‎ ( آفات و بیماری‎های عمده جنگل)،  چوب‎شناسی و صنایع چوب، کاروزی

----------

